
Google Play Store’s Algorithm Quietly Changes, Tanking Some Apps’ Rankings - folli
https://www.xda-developers.com/developers-huge-drop-new-installs-play-store-algorithm-changes/
======
WA
> _We do not know if the changes are permanent. Regardless, this should be a
> clear wake-up call for indie developers that any slight change in the Play
> Store’s ranking algorithm can significantly impact your app’s success.
> Developers are encouraged to proactively improve their app’s quality._

1\. People use a platform controlled by others to get free marketing.

2\. It works and people love free marketing.

3\. Platform owner changes the rules of the platform, free marketing is
heavily impacted.

4\. People feel entitled to their free marketing and complain a lot.

 __*

The conclusion is so wrong: people should actually invest in other marketing
channels, preferably in platforms they control, instead of relying solely on
the platform owners goodwill.

”Platform“ applies to Play Store, App Store, Facebook, Google Search Results,
Instagram, Twitter, ...

~~~
jbob2000
Free marketing? Apple takes a 30% cut from purchases and charges $99 a year.
Google charges a $25 flat fee and also takes a 30% cut. This is not free!

That being said, I see your point that app developers are beholden to the
platform. I kind of side with the platform here; the play store has a lot of
shitty apps that probably deserve a ranking shakeup.

If it turns out to be a bug, that would be unfortunate, but if it’s just a
couple of knockoff apps complaining about google cleaning up the store, then
good riddance.

~~~
Chilinot
The marketing is free, the "package manager" is not. While the fee is way to
big in my opinion, i fully understand why they take this fee. Storage and
bandwidth is not free, even when you have a peering contract.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, let's pretend that Apple and Google infrastructure is provided 'at cost'
after you've paid your 30%.

